# Equalizer wallpaper



## Gunzer555

Hey, I Cant live without music. Period! I love softwear that has equalizers and stuff for my music. I was woundering if anyone knows were i can get a wallpaper that jhas a equalizer THAT Moves with the music? I searched a few times on sites like filehippo but i cant find them. Please help. Ill give you a cookie!


----------



## lubo4444

Try Winamp.  I think they have some add-ons that you can add for that.


----------



## Gunzer555

*Thanks*

Thanks! I Think i ound what i needed!


----------



## ganzey

hey, im really interested in this as well, is there any wa you could post a link to it? thanks


----------



## lubo4444

ganzey said:


> hey, im really interested in this as well, is there any wa you could post a link to it? thanks



You can download it from here. 

http://www.winamp.com/

They have free version and paid one.  I'm pretty sure you can do the equalizer wallpaper thing but i think you need to install some add-ons on the player.  I used to have that looooong time ago.  If i remember it i'll post it here how to do it because it was really a long time ago.


----------



## starlitjoker

im going to bed now but i got a equalizer video wallpaper, u got a good computer? cause it uses quite a bit of resources for video wallpapers, also what resolution? ill check this tomorrow morning and ill help u out


----------

